# when fung shui gets out of hand



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Got a call to paint a new bathroom for my favorite, longest customer (not best, but he was the one who got me started in this whole thing). I got the color list. 7 colors. Ok, could be worse. Called up BM, ordered 4 quarts of tinted primer because I had not seen the job yet. Showed up, it was a little more than 1 new bathroom. Also a changing room, entry way, and back wall of the yoga studio. And the trim had some latex paint slapped on the oil painted trim. Pulled most of it off in sheets. Almost a full day of prep latter and we cracked open the first cans of primer. I about  my pants.

Before


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

And here is one coat tinted primer one coat aura satin on the bathroom (yah trim gets coated with the wall paint, I guess that is fung shui. Orange room has tinted primer on walls, 2 coats aura on ceiling. Entry just has a little primer on it. The whole thing is getting that pink, trim, walls, ceiling. Today turned into a cluster as every other trade was in there (we didn't know this) and with 7 colors and no water in the building, it got tough. We are going back sunday morning to finish it up.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Bad Fung Shui is kinda the b*tch way of saying Murphy's lawbrother.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and charging an arm and a leg to choose those colors too . . . and an arm and two legs to paint em.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> and charging an arm and a leg to choose those colors too . . . and an arm and two legs to paint em.


How are you gonna get paid without arms and legs?????


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

timhag said:


> How are you gonna get paid without arms and legs?????


they got one arm left to write the check.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and now my painting clothes look like they got pooped out of a doctor suess book.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> and charging an arm and a leg to choose those colors too . . . and an arm and two legs to paint em.


According to my calculations you have one too many legs. :yes:


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

That's not Feng Shui, That's f&^kin gay! Horrible colors!


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Did they let a kid pick crayons out of a box and say " OK that's what we'll paint the walls".:blink:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I dunno, it's got a nice Jamaican theme feel about it. Quite nice really. 

Take some strong, wild colors. Roll up a big fat joint. Stick on your favorite Bob Marley album. In true Feng Shui fashion, make sure that you facing south (you will be anyway after that joint) then let your imagination run rampant.

Or maybe not.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WAIT A MINUTE !

Feng Shui means "wind-water"

That's more like broke-wind in LSD-water.

Or Brokeback Mountain Water

Man, that's NOT restful.

I am always amazed when apparently smart people get taken in by the latest fad perputrated by frauds.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I painted an interior once with ALL the primary Crayola crayon colors,woman was a "physic" or psychotic, depending on who you were asking.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

daArch said:


> WAIT A MINUTE !
> 
> Feng Shui means "wind-water"
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

